# Another new rideshare company launches in Aus



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

https://www.broadsheet.com.au/national/city-file/article/hi-oscar-australian-uber-competitor

Looks to be very similar to GoCatch in terms of under pricing Uber and charging drivers only 15% commission, but also gives the option of choosing a female driver and favouriting drivers for use in the future. Will be interesting to see how successful they are


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

This looks pretty cool. Hopefully they do well as it all looks good from the outside. I love the ability for passengers to star drivers to get them again next time, and the same for drivers with passenger.

They just need to fix those circles around the car type on the app. It's doing my head in.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sounds promising. And better concept than Uber


----------

